# Note to pickpockets: Marines make bad marks



## Yrys (28 Jun 2007)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19468669/

Vet, 72, says he was 'acting on instinct' when he unloaded on alleged thief



> GRAND RAPIDS, Mich. - Bill Barnes says he was scratching off a losing $2 lottery ticket inside a gas station when he felt a hand slip
> into his front-left pants pocket, where he had $300 in cash.
> 
> He immediately grabbed the person's wrist with his left hand and started throwing punches with his right, landing six or seven blows before
> ...


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Jun 2007)

Now THAT is cool, bravo to the Marine


----------



## 2 Cdo (28 Jun 2007)

This says it all, 


> I wouldn't want my wife to give me hell for lettin' that guy get my money



Every tough guy in the military who's married always answers to someone tougher! ;D


----------



## Red 6 (28 Jun 2007)

OORAH Semper Fi, do or die!


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Jun 2007)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> This says it all,
> Every tough guy in the military who's married always answers to someone tougher! ;D



Yep,

The Residential Sargeant Major...

dileas

tess


----------



## TN2IC (28 Jun 2007)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> OORAH Semper Fi, do or die!



Ha ha! Good on him!


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jun 2007)

Awesome!  If I had been the manager, I think I might have let the punch fest go on a little longer..... :


----------

